# "Coffee" or "Lost", he went by both names...



## Shoestring (Feb 4, 2009)

A young, train rider, hitch-hiker; he did both. Has passed away after being run over by a truck in the company parking lot of the trucking company.
He was a member on digihitch, but others are trying to figure out what name exactly he went by.
Sombody here may know who he was.......

http://www.elpasotimes.com/newmexico/ci_11560586


----------



## spoorprint (Feb 4, 2009)

And the story says he was sleeping IN FRONT of the truck.


----------



## Py11 (Feb 17, 2009)

What the fuck?


----------



## Arapala (Apr 13, 2009)

R.I.P.
Terrible loss!


----------



## wokofshame (Sep 24, 2010)

I got a ride with this fat trucker from Ontario, nice guy, he was telling me about his brother who was also coincidentally a fat trucker from Ontario. His brother had woken up in the truckstop parking lot a few years back, turned on the truck, pulled out, and run over not one but 3 dirty kids, killing 2 of them and maiming the third. The kids had been passing around a bottle, it was big rainstorm, and went to sleep under the trailer.
It is LAW you must walk-around check of your vehicle before starting to drive in the morning but damn who thinks people are sleeping under their truck? Ya hope not
RIP


----------



## keg (Sep 24, 2010)

i have slept under trucks many times,they make alotta fuckin noise when they start up.then they normally sit there a couple minutes.enough time to get the fuck out.but i was also sober.....


----------



## Mouse (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you for visiting El Paso Times. We are sorry the article that you requested is no longer available. Please search for this article in our archive search.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 17, 2011)

Anyone know if this kid is from Wisco?


----------



## Nelco (Jan 18, 2011)

One of favorite sleeping spots, is under trailors..but I avoid the ones hooked to engines..actual trucks, from paranoia of getting ran over, in my sleep.
R.I.P. young one.


----------



## stonedwonderer (Feb 25, 2011)

Is this trash's brother lost?


----------



## Uncle Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

I stay away from parked vehicles to sleep (unless I am in it) and I also stay away from dumpsters. A homeguard friend of mine got picked up out of a cardboard dumpster and crushed in Boise. 

Be safe folks.


----------



## stonedwonderer (Apr 12, 2011)

Is this the trash your talking about For being a crack head it was still a good kid on his good days the link above doesnt go anywhere


----------

